# City dog.........oh Deer.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It doesn't take them ling to become countrified. A trip to the city today to the mechanic for a service. Went for a walk while waiting and found a bit of vacant land nearby covered in bush.

As we enter a truck nearby blows its air horn and Astro spins around the see where the **** the big Sambar Stag is......... He then spent half an hour quartering up the paddock looking for a scent.......... God love him.....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

;D great post title... Good luck moving back into the city then ...later is just going to be harder. 

Ps while you're in the city don't forget to pick up some stainless steel pots...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*



datacan said:


> ;D great post title... Good luck moving back into the city then ...later is just going to be harder.
> 
> Ps while you're in the city don't forget to pick up some stainless steel pots...


Would you believe there were 4 stainless steel pots already there to use............. Grrrr.........stop reminding me.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Late 80's globally

lmao

I would be scenting every club and eatery near are feature ;D

Never found a deer rabbit or upland bird?

Ozkar and Data

no beach in sight :

how on earth did I find all them Butter Clams ? LOL 

Few were stainless most were washed up

Make it a funny great and better day
for at least one

give them a choice not just a chance

Humor even poor can be a healer ;D

Heal up Rudy and Willow day lights burning

mount up"


----------

